# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  I need advice about a book title

## weneedjefferson

I'm giving serious thought to writing a book about some of the founders coming back to our time and having the same fight as Ron Paul is having right now.

What I'm struggling with is a title.

I was thinking:  The Constitution Reborn
                 The Constitution Revisited   
or               The Founding Fathers in Our Time

I just wanted to get some opinions.

If there are any other suggestions that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------


## angelatc

I'd write the book first, and let the title come from the direction it ultimately ends up taking.

----------


## oyarde

Founding Fathers are the Greatest  Americans . They risked everything , had they lost. They had it right , you Lead from the front .

----------


## Carson

> I'd write the book first, and let the title come from the direction it ultimately ends up taking.



Really. Wait until you have something worthy of a name and the name should come to you.

----------


## oyarde

Maybe I missed my calling , I could have written childrens books . " Little Billy later , learned to eat nightcrawlers , after the economic Socialism collapse .... "

----------


## Voluntary Man

how about 'Time-traveling Terrorists'?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Washington and Jefferson's Excellent Adventure

Back to the Constitution

Attention Congress - we have a problem... ; a group of archeologists just unearthed Thomas Jefferson's cryo-chamber!

Jerasic Country - wherein a group of cellular biologists become grave robbers and clone the founders...

-t

----------


## emazur

Main Title: You Can Lead a Horse to Liberty
sub title: But You Can't Make Him Live It

The founders lead America to freedom from British tyranny and set up a Constitutional Republic to limit the power of government in order to ensure freedom.  If they were alive today, though they would be amazed at the technological breakthroughs that have increased levels of personal freedom, they would be appalled by the massive growth of reach of the federal government and the complacency of voters.

----------


## Carson

> *Washington and Jefferson's Excellent Adventure*
> 
> Back to the Constitution
> 
> Attention Congress - we have a problem... ; a group of archeologists just unearthed Thomas Jefferson's cryo-chamber!
> 
> Jerasic Country - wherein a group of cellular biologists become grave robbers and clone the founders...
> 
> -t


Good one.

----------


## oyarde

If Jefferson was alive this moment , he would be loading rifles .

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> I'd write the book first, and let the title come from the direction it ultimately ends up taking.


This.

Having someone else name a book without reading it first is pretty impossible. And...

It's kind of the author's job.

----------


## Voluntary Man

> This.
> 
> Having someone else name a book without reading it first is pretty impossible. And...
> 
> It's kind of the author's job.


but fun!

----------


## NiceGoing

> I'm giving serious thought to writing a book about some of the founders coming back to our time and having the same fight as Ron Paul is having right now.
> 
> What I'm struggling with is a title.
> 
> I was thinking:  The Constitution Reborn
>                  The Constitution Revisited   
> or               The Founding Fathers in Our Time
> 
> I just wanted to get some opinions.
> ...


How about WE NEED JEFFERSON??  I think it's very engaging!

----------


## Acala

Waterboarding George Washington

----------


## Bosco Warden

How about American History 101.

or

"Why the average American is a $#@!ing retard". or just retard, the word $#@! might be a bit to caustic.

----------


## pintbottlepress

The Constitution Reborn and so forth, sounds kind of dry and boring. Besides, you definitely want to name your own book. You'll never be happy with someone else's idea, if I may speak from experience.

----------


## Mckarnin

You write the book and then come up with the title. What you are looking for now is a "working title" that you can use to refer to your book.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> I'm giving serious thought to writing a book about some of the founders coming back to our time and having the same fight as Ron Paul is having right now.
> 
> What I'm struggling with is a title.
> 
> I was thinking:  The Constitution Reborn
>                  The Constitution Revisited   
> or               The Founding Fathers in Our Time
> 
> I just wanted to get some opinions.
> ...


Make it a children's book and have the founders come back as zombies...

Now that I'd buy.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I'm giving serious thought to writing a book about some of the founders coming back to our time and having the same fight as Ron Paul is having right now.
> 
> What I'm struggling with is a title.
> 
> I was thinking:  The Constitution Reborn
>                  The Constitution Revisited   
> or               The Founding Fathers in Our Time
> 
> I just wanted to get some opinions.
> ...


What kind of book is it?  It sounds like fiction the way you're phrasing it, but the title examples you gave are more suited for documentaries or docudramas.  Also, those titles are really plain and frankly not interesting.  Unfortunately, I'm not so great with titles myself.  I'm working on a fiction novel right now, and I still haven't thought of a good name for it after almost 25 pages in a Word document.

----------


## oyarde

> Make it a children's book and have the founders come back as zombies...
> 
> Now that I'd buy.


 I like it , I would get it for my grandkids .

----------


## oyarde

> What kind of book is it?  It sounds like fiction the way you're phrasing it, but the title examples you gave are more suited for documentaries or docudramas.  Also, those titles are really plain and frankly not interesting.  Unfortunately, I'm not so great with titles myself.  I'm working on a fiction novel right now, and I still haven't thought of a good name for it after almost 25 pages in a Word document.


 Fiction of what type of subject matter ?

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> What kind of book is it?  It sounds like fiction the way you're phrasing it, but the title examples you gave are more suited for documentaries or docudramas.  Also, those titles are really plain and frankly not interesting.  Unfortunately, I'm not so great with titles myself.  I'm working on a fiction novel right now, and I still haven't thought of a good name for it after almost 25 pages in a Word document.


You could go with a title that describes the novel best, sort of like a newspaper headline

Personally my favorite titles are ones like "The Catcher in the Rye" ... 

... these titles are small unique thoughts within the overall scheme of the novel that have a dramatic effect on the outcomes of the novel.

These are usually more creative sounding.

I'm also writing a novel, but it's a descriptive title that summarizes it in whole, "Death Date with Mary-Kate."

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> I like it , I would get it for my grandkids .


Indeed, I would pay $20 to see Jefferson eat a Socialist after explaining limited government.

The illustrations would be fantastic.

----------


## oyarde

> Indeed, I would pay $20 to see Jefferson eat a Socialist after explaining limited government.
> 
> The illustrations would be fantastic.


 I cannot do the illustrations , but would be willing to help with the descriptions of snatching and devouring evil socialists

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> I'd write the book first, and let the title come from the direction it ultimately ends up taking.


This only works in a world devoid of rewriting and revision.  The difficulty in writing is the rewriting of something over and over about ten times before major revision alters the path of it to a whole new conclusion.  Ultimately, when one has developed a proper conclusion, then one works backwards towards the introduction.  This is why developing a conclusion is half of the work.

----------


## weneedjefferson

Thanks for the help.

I think I figured out what the title is going to be.

The importance of the title is because I'm going to do the book online.
It will first be a blog and the subsequent revision will be an ebook.
So If I can get the title to as close to what it is going to be that's going to be my URL.

We'll see if I do it.  My time is pretty limited but I have big chunks of the plot thought out.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

"Founders Finding a Future"

"Back to the Leotards:Founders In the Future "

----------


## oyarde

> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I think I figured out what the title is going to be.
> 
> The importance of the title is because I'm going to do the book online.
> It will first be a blog and the subsequent revision will be an ebook.
> So If I can get the title to as close to what it is going to be that's going to be my URL.
> 
> We'll see if I do it.  My time is pretty limited but I have big chunks of the plot thought out.


 Well , come back and let the real people know when u are ready.GoodLuck.

----------


## thoughtomator

name it "George Washington, Terrorist"

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Fiction of what type of subject matter ?


Nothing to do with libertarianism.  It's sort science fiction/fantasy where it's based on the real world and real, tangible people and things, but where weird events happen that may or may not be based on plausible concepts, but which, if they are, are almost entirely unknowable.  It has to do with different dimensions and the concept that your perception shapes and defines how you interact with the things around you which we see as being impossible based on the things we encounter in everyday life, but which may actually be possible without ever being provable.  It's a bit complicated, I know, but I'm not even sure if I'll finish it at this point.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> You could go with a title that describes the novel best, sort of like a newspaper headline
> 
> Personally my favorite titles are ones like "The Catcher in the Rye" ... 
> 
> ... these titles are small unique thoughts within the overall scheme of the novel that have a dramatic effect on the outcomes of the novel.
> 
> These are usually more creative sounding.
> 
> I'm also writing a novel, but it's a descriptive title that summarizes it in whole, "Death Date with Mary-Kate."


Why not just call it Death Date?  Is it a thriller?

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Why not just call it Death Date?  Is it a thriller?


Death Date with Mary-Kate has a nice ring to it. 

Besides, the main focus on the novel is the young protagonists obessesion with Mary-Kate, her name is a powerful montra throughout the novel - the last line of the novel is "Mary-Kate...Mary-Kate...Mary-Kate". 

It's a love story with some elements of horror, more along the lines of a tragedy than a thriller.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Death Date with Mary-Kate has a nice ring to it. 
> 
> Besides, the main focus on the novel is the young protagonists obessesion with Mary-Kate, her name is a powerful montra throughout the novel - the last line of the novel is "Mary-Kate...Mary-Kate...Mary-Kate". 
> 
> It's a love story with some elements of horror, more along the lines of a tragedy than a thriller.


Sounds exciting.  I may have to read it.  How far along is it in the works?

----------


## oyarde

> Nothing to do with libertarianism.  It's sort science fiction/fantasy where it's based on the real world and real, tangible people and things, but where weird events happen that may or may not be based on plausible concepts, but which, if they are, are almost entirely unknowable.  It has to do with different dimensions and the concept that your perception shapes and defines how you interact with the things around you which we see as being impossible based on the things we encounter in everyday life, but which may actually be possible without ever being provable.  It's a bit complicated, I know, but I'm not even sure if I'll finish it at this point.


 Good Luck , I better stick with the childrens books

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> Sounds exciting.  I may have to read it.  How far along is it in the works?


I'm pretty far along. 30 thousand words (about half way) but there is still a lot of work left for me to do. 

I've made little progress on it in the last year on it. I've been writing it for two years now.

I was inspired mainly by a horrible break up with an ex-girlfriend and the book "Torture Garden".

----------

